# So, what is your profession?



## Safety1st (Nov 7, 2005)

*~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I've spent much time reading the past posts on here...(1000s !)....and there's some great information...

Out of curiosity and interest...where are people from and what occupations?

I'm a Police Officer (Road Traffic) from Yorkshire, England.:wave: ...to start the ball rolling...


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm a retired Radiation Protection (Dosimetry) Tech and live in Granbury, Texas, USA


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Flashaholic (grad student in my spare time) :nana:


----------



## skillet (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Baptist preacher by call and office equipment repairman choice


Can you believe it???

skillet


----------



## glenthemole (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm a first year engineering student at cambridge university, uk


----------



## zespectre (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Grandfather was a FL state trooper
Father was a NY state trooper
is it any wonder that I.... wait for it.... work for the Dept of Justice ?!? 
Not as woo-hoo exciting as it sounds though, I mostly do support/investigation work. I used to be a cop but it cost me two different relationships and I decided I liked girls more than crooks <grin>.


----------



## jtr1962 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Freelance electronics engineer from New York City (born here and lived here my whole life except for 3 semesters in college).


----------



## DFiorentino (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm an air balancing tech/project manager for a NEBB certified company in Baltimore, MD. I also moonlight to friends and family as an auto mechanic.


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Ex-federal inmate converted by a good woman.


----------



## JimH (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Ex Naval aviator (cold war job - fly off the coast of Russia in an unarmed turboprop aircraft and dare the Russians to shoot you down), ex applied speculations analyst (played the ponies full time for a year and a half, currently software/systems engineer.


----------



## wmpwi (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

State parole officer, at present. Prior to that I owned a small professional custom photo lab, 5 years as a consultant for small business computer systems, 10 years working in a couple of substance abuse treatment programs, and 5 years working in a county jail in the counseling department.


----------



## Penguin (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Pre-Med Student at Cal (aka. UC Berkeley)


----------



## AlphaTea (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I work in Radiation Protection (Instrumentation and Calibration) at a Nuclear Power Plant in upstate New York


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm a mover.


----------



## *Bryan* (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm a part time pimp.

Here's a pic with me, a few models, my friends son and one of my "hoes" :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Technologist in the entertainment industry. Also do general telecom/datacom stuff.


----------



## BVH (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Soon to be retired ***'t Pub Wks Dir., Fleet & Building for movie studio capital of the world, Burbank CA.

Roy and AlphaTea, do you have an opinion on the usefullness of the Rad Detect keychain radiation detector? http://www.nukepills.com/raddetect.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*



BVH said:


> Soon to be retired ***'t Pub Wks Dir., Fleet & Building for movie studio capital of the world, Burbank CA.


 
Ahhh, _Beautiful Downtown Burbank_. Been through there several times.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

.


----------



## Erasmus (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Im a Nurse...


A male one that is, so dont get your hopes up guys.:lolsign:


:wave:
Benny


----------



## Radio (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Manager: Ultrasound, MRI and Nuclear Medicine Depts in a large New England Hospital by day and at night and on the weekend: self employed Certified Tower Climber, I change those little red lights on top of those big old radio towers


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Senior *nix sysadmin at a managed hosting company. I work mainly with FreeBSD and RHEL. Boring stuff to most people. 

- Chris


----------



## PJ (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm from the suburbs outside of Detroit, MI. 
I am a glorified board swapper (Shop Service Technician) for an office equipment company.


----------



## Threepio (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

For the last 30 years, I've worked in a hospital Engineering dept, in Southern California, at least until I figure out what I REALLY want to do... --Bob


----------



## offroadcmpr (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I worked as a cashier, and seasonal floor sales person in high school. Now in college I'm a a full time student.
My home town is Agoura hills California. It's about 40 miles or so north west of downtown LA.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Previously ... engineering technician and de facto "IT guy" for a small manufacturer. I designed, tested, documented, re-designed, improved, made manufacturable, made cheaper, proposed, and test-build stuff _as well as_ keeping the network, servers, and workstations alive. I don't think I'll ever find another job quite like it.

Now... network technician for Verizon, supporting FiOS. It breaks, I help the support analysts and/or field techs fix it. I also do my part to make sure the order provisioning process goes smoothly (read: your service gets turned up on time), and if it's _really_ broken (read: it required a trouble ticket be opened), I engage in some serious headscratching to get it fixed. Heck, we're so busy at peak times that I get to wear my old support analyst hat sometimes.

Oh yeah - I was a student for several years in there, but only got an Associate's Degree out of the deal. I'm going back for my bachelors' right now ... in engineering! I miss product development & sustaining.


----------



## localguy808 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

aircraft inspector for an airline in hawaii


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

*I am a coordinator at a hospital in Chicago. I have worked there for 17 years.




I am also a pet sitter/dog walker in my spare time.*

*ChocolateLab33*


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm a college student, and a part of the small anti-left-conspiracy in my neighborhood....


----------



## Jayman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I work for an armored car company in their ATM servicing dept.


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Diversification.. Just amazing..


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

im a proff reader of course


----------



## Geddinight (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I am a police sergeant on the midnight shift for a small township in Upstate New York.


----------



## jtice (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

IT Manager, and AutoCAD Engineer.


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Gov't attorney; Sunday school teacher; 2nd Amendment advocate; Regional Director, Vast Rightwing Conspiracy.


----------



## vaism (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Just finished my conscript military service and now a Business Development Exec. workin' hard to expand the bosses' uniform making business into a trading firm..  .. i juz had to try out tis graphic..


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Born outside Philly (Bryn Mawr). Grew up outside Pittsburgh (Mt. Lebanon). Headed south for school and never left. Married 33+ years. Chemist at animal disease lab for 30+ years. Retirement sure sounds better and better.

Geoff


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Raggie, you continue to crack me up.

OK here's mine -- construction, commercial fisherman and guide, military and civilian LEO, retired emergency management exec. Now part time real estate broker and construction (rehabbing distressed properties). Life long avid outdoorsman.

Company motto "We only do business that makes us smile."


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Marketing manager for large US company. Also a devoted husband, and father of a 7 year old son and 1 year old daughter. My little one has developed a taste for flashlights. Literally.  

We live in southern Connecticut, around 10 miles from the city of New Haven (home of Yale University) and Long Island Sound. Around 50 milies from NYC.


----------



## Cornkid (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

12th grade high school student in Leavenworth, Kansas.

-tom


----------



## cognitivefun (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

startup entrepreneur and marketing consultant

hobbies include knives, khukuris, guns, flashlights, wacky health ideas.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

edit


----------



## mobile1 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

interesting thread - I work with a company that helps other companies to find ing the best locations to open/close and merge branches using AI computer simulations (if you are bored check out this 3d 20 min video demo). Then I also teach AI a couple weeks a year.
And it looks like the GatLight project has been growing from a simple hobby to a small part time job as well :laughing:


----------



## scrappy (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm from Fairfield, CT (grew up in Staten Island NY - Home of the WORLDS Largest Dump) - I am a labor and employment lawyer at a boutique firm in Stamford. I rep'd unions for about 7 years before coming over to management for the last 3.

Not very happy about the "Dump" part...


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

cnc machinist at local job shop. setup, programming, problem solving, inspection, and fixing other peoples f*ups :green:


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

College student for the moment. Nurseryman during the summers and a displaced outdoorsman in the city (help!).


----------



## Brock (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Production Manager for a 2000 seat road house doing about 160 touring shows a year.


----------



## *Bryan* (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Scrappy,
I grew up in Staten Island and left S.I. for New Jersey a couple of years ago. The dump is now closed btw. They are planning to make it a city park......

It's not only the worlds biggest dump but the final resting place for people who were lost on 9/11....what part of S.I. are you from?


----------



## smokinbasser (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Jet engine quality control manager, professional photographer, tooling engineer, licensed truck mechanic,10 years USAF jet engine tech & instructor. Now disabled from spinal cord disease.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm a delivery driver for a florist during the day(s)(all 7 of them), and a scrap metal collector by night. I love flashlights, am becomming interested in R/C nitro cars, enjoy playing sports (especially badminton, and most other racquet sports).


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Janitor, (Engineering/R&D) for a manufactoring plant that routinely screws-up everything R&D originally intended! (Fixing the same problems over and over.)

Larry


----------



## nemul (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

construction worker...remodeling, repair, and additions...


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Mortgage and Equity Consultant in California.

Some hobbies Flashlites, Guitar, Photography, Movies, Gadgets, 'puters, racketball, cycling, real estate, cars.


----------



## thesurefire (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Student, flashoholic, Dealer of pretty much anything ebayable, gamer, movie goer, take your pick


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

wave architect


----------



## Neg2LED (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

High school student.....

--neg


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Sort of retired.  :thinking: :sleepy:


----------



## flownosaj (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Grew up in Pittsburgh, PA, joined the Army to be a combat engineer. Did that for 8 years then I decided to get into something less messy. I got married, went back to school and I'm currently an ICU nurse, rotating charge schedule at a small Army hospital.


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Defrocked spook (that's my Cloak & Dagger suit hanging in my avatar), retired SatComm engineer and now pro bono computer guru for local community (enough tears and sobs and I'll fix whatever you did)..


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

O.K, Dual citizen, Born and raised in Detroit, came to Canada to raise my children.
I own a wildlife relocation outfit, removing urban wildlife and putting them back where they belong, often providing rehabilitation in the process.


----------



## falconz (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Full time: assistant engineer for a Specialty/Excimer gas(that includes Xenon!) trading company

Part time: Martial Arts assistant instructor, Stunt man, outdoorsman, Urban Explorer and Slacker.


How I wish it was the other way round!


----------



## scrappy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

curbry - hey a fellow si'er - I am from eltingville, my parents live across the street from the Golden Dove, on Drumgoole. Where you from?


----------



## cobb (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Two Associates Degrees, Bus Admin, Soc Science(5yrs), Former Chrysler Mechanic with experience in small engines(2yrs), Former machine shop gofur(6 months). Student in two rehab centers, year each, for blind and woodrow wilson, Former rehab center computer lab manager(1yr), Former rehab engineer assistant(2yrs), year in call center half inbound, half out bound, and currently sales for truck equipment(dump, flat, stake, utility, box, panel, service cranes and bodies) Wheelchair user of 9 years and legally blind.


----------



## wmpwi (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm amazed by the expertise of this membership. Such variety and what a valuable resource. I'm tempted to add to mine and I'd like to see this made a sticky tread.


----------



## JimH (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*



wmpwi said:


> I'm tempted to add to mine



What was this?


----------



## wmpwi (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

When I posted it, things were brief. Now people are providing more background detail. That's where the "add to mine" comes in. I've done a bit more than that in the last 4 decades and figured that maybe I should be elaborating on it a little more. 





JimH said:


> What was this?


----------



## sunspot (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I've worked for Bellsouth tele for 26.5 years. In order of jobs with them, Frameman (Centrel Office Tech), record storage clerk, Warehouseman and now a Service Rep :sick2: Barf job. 3.5 years more and I have full retirement.
Before BS, I was working for Kawneer 7 years making alum doors in the custom shop.


----------



## BlueGerbil (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

IT sales consultant, live near Frankfurt/Germany.


----------



## CajunBabe (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I have a masters in computer science with a minor in electrical engineering. Since receiving my undergraduate degrees, for the past five years I've been working for my current employer in research and development of operating systems for large scale IBM mainframes.

CajunBabe


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

23 year old security guard from perth, western australia
been a security guard for nearly 4 years
before that i worked in a fruit and veg shop, did door to door sales and before that i went to school (to learn)

i might have to add to this later (like in ten years time when im doing something else)


----------



## Tree (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Pro Sound Engineer mixing sound for concerts and corporate events. Now I do audio post for film and television, still do live sound on occasion though.


----------



## mobile1 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

very interesting thread


----------



## jeep44 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Well, now I'm a pipefitter in a large factory outside of Detroit. B.S.,Microbiology,B.S.M.E., Journeyman Diemaker, Layout Inspector.


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

IT professional @ Wells Fargo. I also work for a local ISP doing connectivity support. Before that, I repaired laser printers and maintained 911 and law enforcement PC's for the state of Iowa.


----------



## bexteck (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Second year Electrical Engineering student. 

Red Cross lifeguard

Worked for General Dynamics - Advance Information Systems on electronics and cabling for the Trident submarine's missile interface systems.

Done a good deal of theater lighting/sound design, little bit of DJ'ing on the side. Boy Scout for 12 years or so, Eagle Scout in 2002. Still active in the OA

Closet flashaholic for about 4 years, emerged about 6 months ago, and haven't seen my wallet since


----------



## MrTwoTone (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

electronics tech,part time farmer and horse trainer.


----------



## philiphb (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm an expert in working on CPU's, both carbon and silicon based.:devil: 
gosh, I like that smilie!


----------



## meteor (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Independent contractor in circuit design.
- BSEE Cornell
- 28 yrs experience analog/digital/embedded microcontroller


----------



## CLHC (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Born and raised in Honolulu, Hawaii then moved on to _da mainland_ after high school

Various Occupations: Janitorial, Roofing, Sheet Metal Fabricating CNC, Auto Recovery Repossesion, Truck Scale Weighmaster, Warehouse Shipping & Receiving then off to College

A.A.S. in Business Administration

12+ years in White-Collar Employment

Current Occupation as Commercial Painter


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Lots of amazing people here! :bow:


----------



## rim74 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Wastewater treatment systems operator, currently working in municipal water distribution.


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Been an aerospace engineer at a big SoCal company for a LONG time now...


----------



## CLHC (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*



nerdgineer said:


> Been an aerospace engineer at a big SoCal company for a LONG time now...



That wouldn't happen to be J.P.L. now is it? No need for a response. . .Just curious that's all.


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*



CHC said:


> That wouldn't happen to be J.P.L. now is it? No need for a response. . .Just curious that's all.


Nope. Sorry...


----------



## CLHC (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

MAN! Just testing. . .


----------



## AESOP (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I have been in the Military, Airforce, for over 22 years. The first six as an Air Traffic Controller, the rest as an Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator. This job entails operating search sensors in aircraft, primarily the P3 airframe. As well, in my spare time I am a civilian skydiving Jumpmaster.

Michael


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Here's a couple of old threads along the same lines 1 2

Some of the people in them are still around.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

(not in order) Ive been;

Custodian for 1 month at a Jr. High School

Cashier for 1 year at Sav-on Drugs

Cashier for 3 1/2 years as Another Sav-on Drugs

Secratary for 6 months at a light bulb supply company

Cashier for just over 1 year at the local 99¢ Only Store


----------



## parnass (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Happily retired engineer and author.


----------



## Luxman (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Retired Electrical Engineer. Worked in Automotive systems.


----------



## rugbymatt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Job:
Elevator Constuctor; involved in building, mods and maintaince of elevators in NYC and suburbs.

Passion:
Rugby, been playing for 21 years now and don't know what I will do when I can no longer play.

Luckily enough to like my job almost as much as I like rugby.


----------



## Wilsonite (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Worn many hats from cust svc, chef, to auto mechanic for two+ years (still miss that job[owner closed up shop]), contracted pc tech/network engineer for companies ranging from Wells Fargo(used to work with Gessner17), Praxair, Principal, USDA, Younkers, Wal-Mart, UPS, DOT, Commercial Enforcement LEOs, have also been a dj, and a stormchaser on the side. 

Currently am an IT instructor for a local private college.

Nothing like having a captive audience for spreading a little flashaholacism during the electronics portion of the class.. :evilgrin:


----------



## Literator (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

College prof - actually a Department Chair. I teach Reading Education classes, showing teachers and teachers-to-be how to get their kids to learn to read. That's how I got my forum name - liberator + literacy. Kind of weird, I know!

I also volunteer on a state advocacy council for people with developmental disbilities. I have a son who is 16 with severe autism, which got me interested in the advocacy part.

It's amazing how many different people are in this forum!

--Bob


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm a sys admin for a dept at the University of California San Diego. I'm an avid mountain biker and now a flashaholic.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Part time bum. Full time Flashaholic. Worked for "Da' Man" for the better part of the last decade or so.. :ironic:


----------



## Reaper (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Crypto operator, heavy weapons and vehicles operator and brief stint in ADM (always wanted to push the red button to see what happens). Then installer for Ma Bell (before deregulation), truck driver, machine repairman, manager for a firearms range and firearms instructor. Now I just relax when I can and watch the leaves turn brown.


----------



## CQB (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

f/t security officer with varied background in nightclub security & loss prevention...

p/t (transitioning to f/t) - currently enjoying running own self defence training / educational facility, training all age groups (children, teens, adults) in street-proofing concepts, control tactics, close quarter battle (CQB), empty hand vs empty hand, stick, knife, gun, multiple assailants, etc. No "magic" here folks - just hard work, tenaciousness, and the correct mind-set!

current backup plan / other career goal - pursue to become LEO 

b/g also includes 5 years in telecom industry, several years working in retail coffee (Mmmmm! Miss the smell of morning java and getting it for free!), and still many more years in variety of retail outfits...

2 year Business Diploma in Management Systems... (what the heck is that anyway!?)

married and proud father of baby girl, who also is showing an "appetite" for flashlights - literally...  Thank God for O-rings, heheh.

Edit: Forgot to mention that I spend waaay to much $$ on them things they's-a call-a flashlights...


----------



## my name is fake (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

graduated as a chemical engineer, but now working in a company that designs valves for severe service applications, as a "valve specialist".


Hobbies include, hiking, mountainering, backpacker style travelling, reading, fiddling with guitars and EFXs. Newly acquired hobbies include (the wallet draining) flashlight collecting ( for now, hoping to go into mods soon) and to a lesser extent, knives.


----------



## ledlurker (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

chronological order
-grocery sacker
-lumber yard
-landscaping business owner
-graduate with BS in Mechanical Engineering
-Levi Strauss R&D Automation Engineer
-NASA Safety and Mission Assurance Engineer - Propulsion and Power Division along with batteries, explosives, cryogenics, robotics, rocket backpacks and a whole host of other stuff as needed
- full time at home dad with two children ages 5 and 2


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I was an Electrical Instrumentation and Control designer . I am now semi retired. See top right corner of this post for my location.


----------



## ViReN (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Electrical Engineer by Education (Bachelor's Degree)
(not in chronological order)
Worked in IT & Programming for 3 Years (Multiple Platforms)
Multimedia Tech for 4 years (Audio/Video/Animation/3D)
Sys Admin & Web Admin for 2 years (Unix/Solaris)


----------



## bruner (Feb 18, 2006)

I am an Estimator for a wall protection company. This means that I spend my 40+ hours a week looking at blueprints of hospitals, care homes, medical facilities and what not, looking for corner guards, crash rails, hand rails, bed locators, and such...

I have been doing this for 4 years now... Before this, I was a Mechanical Drafter for 10+ years. Being an Estimator has proven to be a real challenge for me. The stress level is increadible compared to what I used to do. Still, being an Estimator is challenging and fun for the most part.

When the job gets me down, I try to remember that the pay is much better than when I was a Drafter AND that I can afford better toys... Although, I'm still a cheap ******* and haven't spent more than $40 for light yet...

Dan


----------



## magic79 (Feb 18, 2006)

Electrical Engineer. I've worked in many market segments over my (OMG) 26 year career: Power measurement, military aircraft, mass storage, SCSI, publishing systems, analog and digital chips, and computer chip/System on Chip, which is my current position.

I was also an editor of a computer industry trade magazine, and I've written 80+ articles and five books, including 2 electronics textbooks. I have greatly enjoyed my entire career.


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 18, 2006)

If you're asking what what draws my main source of income, I'm a lifeguard. I get up at 4.30 every morning to watch people swim and make sure that there aren't any problems. Being somewhat technically minded, I also began working on some of the pool equipment, and now I'm more or less in change of keeping all of our aquatics facilities running on a daily basis. I'm also a rock climbing instructor.

But that's just the tip of the iceberg, really..I do lots of things


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Dan..

Nice idea.....I had the same one a while back...

It's nice to know what people do....you can learn so much from forums like this..

I'm a police officer in England, UK. I work as part of a Road Policing Unit...very similar to the US' Highway Patrol...

This thread was the last such 'what do you do' chat..which might be worth 'bumping'

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97504


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*


----------



## bruner (Feb 18, 2006)

Edited... Irelivant info, since the move...


----------



## bruner (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Edited... Duplicate post, after the move...


----------



## DUQ (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Building Operator on a 3.5 million sq.ft. high tech campus. We run 24-7 365. One man per shift. Also a part time flashlight hussler to non flashaholics.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Let's see here...in chronological order:

Prep cook/dishdoucher for the Belleza Festa<sp?> Italian restaraunt in Juneau AK.
Route driver/collections manager for Norm's Vending in Juneau AK.
Video arcade operator/video game technician for Norm's Vending in Juneau AK.
Cook for the *******-In-The-Box restaraunt in Kenmore WA.
Cook for the Kentucky Fried Chicken restaraunt in Kenmore WA.
Video game/pinball technician for Music-Vend in Seattle WA.
Bartender for the now-defunct Six Eleven Tavern in Seattle WA.

I guess that pretty much covers it all.

I left out a couple of jobs I only had for a short time, like one job where all the employees had to clock out just to go relieve themselves. :sick2:

And at another job, some terrible things went on in that kitchen, like "chickensplat", and using the marinator as the urinator. 

I also did laser shows for the band Chrome Forest when I was 16.


----------



## jeffb (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Sell and specify automation for industrial applications (our company, is a Manufacturers Rep and Distributor).
Photolelectrics (LED"S!), Proximity and Ultrasonic sensors,PLC's, HMI's, Motion, Vision Systems, etc..........for twenty years, Came from the Medical Industry, Bio-Medical and Facilities Management for a Hospital.

I'm still not sure what I would like to be, when I grow up!!??

jeffb


----------



## Lasernerd (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Born in Portland Oregon
Now live in Redmond Washington
Professional entertainment laserist
Now a high level Laser optical tech at Microsoft
you know that little laser optical mouse 
wiat till you see whats next!


----------



## Navck (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Born in Phoenix, Arizona. Now live in South California
Student(The type that other students chuck their iPods at to taunt), flashaholic, wannabe engineer (I can do good designs)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

I'm a Certified Pressure Washer Technician. That makes me part electricain, part plumber and just generally good with "stuff". I've also been a Kelly Services part-timer where I helped kids at a fishing show, drove cars for a fuel test and other stuff. I drove a UPS package car for a month in the late 80's. I worked for a vending service for year as a machine mover/tech.

I'm now part-owner and "sales manager" for a small Presuure Washer Company in East Texas. What that REALLY means is I am a rather poorly payed one-armed paper hanger. If I don't do it. it ain't likely to get done.

Some of my pashions include Flashlights, Guns, Knives, Photography and Bowling.

I'm also a regional director of the Vast Right Wing Conspirecy!!! Though I really consider myself a Libertarian....


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*

Full time student at BYU.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 18, 2006)

I administer prescribed doses of radiation to various body parts, I have a License to do this. I love radiating people for a living.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 18, 2006)

Thought I was getting uV àjéD here; until I was recalled by number 80. . .


----------



## NewBie (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*



Lasernerd said:


> Born in Portland Oregon
> Now live in Redmond Washington
> Professional entertainment laserist
> Now a high level Laser optical tech at Microsoft
> ...




They do have the camera setup, where the system tracks you and your hands, and even has a projection setup so that it can make virtual keyboards on your desktop.

It is kinda cool, to flip though virtual magazines.

Then there is the head mounted display, looks like a set of glasses, and it can display things in space for you too. Coupled with the camera setup, you can have virtual newspapers, play ping-pong ball, and more.

Reminds me alot of those sci-fi movies, where hackers get into the virtual realities, and the system responds to natural movements, open, shread, move, etc..


----------



## bikeg (Feb 18, 2006)

Ohio Corrections Officer.

It can be a real challenge at times.

AKA by inmates: Boss, Cap, Rook, C/O and the rest I am not even gonna say here.


----------



## Lebkuecher (Feb 18, 2006)

I work for a national communications company and sell telephone, internet, web hosting, VPN and point to point services to business in Phoenix. I moved to Phoenix about two years ago from Nashville TN where I also worked in telecom. I also lived Lexington KY for two years.

I love camping and hiking and hanging with friends and family. I also like to travel when I can.


----------



## Coop (Feb 18, 2006)

Network controller for a cellular phone service provider. Before that I used to sell and teach AutoCAD, before that I did techsupport at an ISP...


----------



## ikendu (Feb 19, 2006)

Raised on a dairy farm, trained as an Industrial Engineer.
Toured for 3 years playing guitar/banjo and singing with a local cast of "_Up With People_".
Been doing Information Technology (IT) now for 34 years.
The work I enjoy the most is helping people understand energy and the role it plays in our society, economy, politics and foreign policy.
...that work is slowly turning me into a free lance writer and lecturer.

I presently manage a group of IT workers at the University of Iowa.


----------



## stevesurf (Feb 19, 2006)

I design and conduct seminars about physical and network security systems.

This thread is very interesting!


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 19, 2006)

stevesurf said:


> I design and conduct seminars about physical and network security systems.
> 
> This thread is very interesting!



Thanks Steve..

I thought i'd bring the members together..and it's always good knowing that we have so many members in so many fields of employment and expertise...


----------



## stevesurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Safety1st said:


> Thanks Steve..
> 
> I thought i'd bring the members together..and it's always good knowing that we have so many members in so many fields of employment and expertise...


Actually, it is not only interesting, but I am also looking for anyone with speaking experience in the US that might be interested in guest lecturing in some of my Network-based Electronic Security System classes. There are quite a few "IT" folks and I am trying to bring "enlightenment" into the electronic security (Video security, Video over IP and Access Control). If nothing else, I work with a good deal of you law enforcement professionals every day trying to catch the bad guys!


----------



## leukos (Feb 19, 2006)

Was a social worker with street-based homeless in Chicago for a while; now I'm a full-time student again.


----------



## jpfaff (Feb 22, 2006)

*WHAT DOES EVERYONE DO FOR A LIVING TO SUPPORT THEIR HABITS???*

I don't mean to be personal, but rather curious. Me for example, I work for CSX Railroad as a carmen. Where I live this is considered a high paying job. I made 70,000 last year. My family and I live a meager life. We don't have a lavish house or 2 50,000 dollar vehicles. But I find it funny in that people here can purchase $1,000 dollar watches, $300 dollar flashlights, and $400 knives like its going out of style. If I offend anybody I apologize because I am venting. Rather jealous more than anything. Because I have a champagne taste on a Budweiser budget. It sure amazes me how people can have so many hobbies which are considered high end. Is everyone here a nuclear control operator, or real estate tycoons. Lets see what everyone does for a living if you dont mind and that will let me feel better when I see the high profile professions people are involved in..
Thanx Jason


----------



## leukos (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DO FOR A LIVING TO SUPPORT THEIR HABITS???*

There's a pretty interesting list here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108039


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DO FOR A LIVING TO SUPPORT THEIR HABITS???*

*Supreme Allied Commander, Unified Command -- Alien Ocupation Forces, Earth.*


----------



## zespectre (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DO FOR A LIVING TO SUPPORT THEIR HABITS???*

The thing you have to keep in mind is the amount of "horse trading" that happens.
For example I talk about a lot of different lenses and lights I have (or have had) but there's a lot of sold-this-for-that or traded-this-and-this-for-that. Plus I don't have any kids <grin>.


----------



## jpfaff (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DO FOR A LIVING TO SUPPORT THEIR HABITS???*

Yeah I guess kids are a tradeoff but Id rather have them than any materialistic thing.


----------



## cosine (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DO FOR A LIVING TO SUPPORT THEIR HABITS???*



jpfaff said:


> But I find it funny in that people here can purchase $1,000 dollar watches, $300 dollar flashlights, and $400 knives like its going out of style.


 
I doubt that you'll find people here who re making purchses like that like it's going out of style. Think about this. There are over 12,000 members here. If each one of them makes a high dollar purchase once or twice a year and tells everybody about it, it will seem as though people are making purchases like that all the time because there are so many members here. Likewise, you'll see that many of them talk about expensive things they've purchased and owned for a long time (one or two major purchases a year turns out to be a lot of nice stuff over many years) many different times on different places here. So there too it seems as if there is a lot of rich folks who buy this stuff like it's going out of style. 

Me, I'm a student, and still live with my parents. But I make a decent amount of money teaching private piano lessons. Not enough to live on, but enough to take care of many of the things I need and a few of the things I want.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DO FOR A LIVING TO SUPPORT THEIR HABITS???*

Side jobs.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Feb 22, 2006)

I Work Security at a Hospital and the College that is next to it.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Feb 22, 2006)

Police Officer for the last 20 years. Assigned to the detective bureau as a crime analyst.


----------



## nightshade (Feb 22, 2006)

In order:

Street punk and high school drop out :thumbsdow 
Soldier- US Army -begins w/ 75th Reg, ends w/10th Mountain Div. 
Electrician for commercial genset manufacturer  
Currently on long vacation and civvy instructor at Fort Drum, NY :rock: :buddies:


----------



## YAK-28 (Feb 22, 2006)

outside plant for a municipal phone system in north east ohio.


----------



## AbnerCadaver (Feb 22, 2006)

Chief Medical Examiner. It's no "glam" job, but I have zero premiums on malpractice insurance, and the work is interesting. As for the LEOs that I work with, well, they are nice guys and all, but they lack adequate academic skills required to engage in intelligent conversation regarding BASIC human physiology. They should make it a REQUIREMENT that LEOs have at least a bachelor's degree. I'm referring to the detective bureau and investigations unit, not your lowly PO. I hate working with, and having to educate the "uneducated" in our department. Those are the aspects of the job that "suck", stupid people. 

Sorry for the rant,

Abbie....


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 23, 2006)

AbnerCadaver said:


> Chief Medical Examiner. It's no "glam" job, but I have zero premiums on malpractice insurance, and the work is interesting. As for the LEOs that I work with, well, they are nice guys and all, but they lack adequate academic skills required to engage in intelligent conversation regarding BASIC human physiology. They should make it a REQUIREMENT that LEOs have at least a bachelor's degree. I'm referring to the detective bureau and investigations unit, not your lowly PO. I hate working with, and having to educate the "uneducated" in our department. Those are the aspects of the job that "suck", stupid people.
> 
> Sorry for the rant,
> 
> Abbie....



So you basically do autopsies? I always though that would be a cool job, but I'm morbid like that.


----------



## Valhalla (Feb 23, 2006)

Very interesting what everyone does to bring home the bacon.

At the moment, my profession has nothing to do with my BA in History. I'm a Human Resources Manager for a big box retailer and before that, same position for a car dealership. In no paticular order, I was a Sacker/Bag Boy, Cashier, Office Assistant, Lab Assistant, Movie Theatre Manager, Waiter, Arcade Technician, and Sales Rep (computers,peripherals).

I have my Private Pilot License and it's taking me way too long to get my Instrument Rating. 

I've been lurking in CPF for over a year before finally joining. So much to read, so little time. Sort of like flashaholism, so many lights, so little money!


----------



## cyberhobo (Feb 23, 2006)

Assistant to the Assistant's Assistant.


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 23, 2006)

AbnerCadaver said:


> Chief Medical Examiner. It's no "glam" job, but I have zero premiums on malpractice insurance, and the work is interesting. As for the LEOs that I work with, well, they are nice guys and all, but they lack adequate academic skills required to engage in intelligent conversation regarding BASIC human physiology. They should make it a REQUIREMENT that LEOs have at least a bachelor's degree. I'm referring to the detective bureau and investigations unit, not your lowly PO. I hate working with, and having to educate the "uneducated" in our department. Those are the aspects of the job that "suck", stupid people.
> Sorry for the rant,
> Abbie....



That reminds me of a recent incident where a 'DOCTOR' claimed to have been 'robbed'...

It transpired that he had in fact been the victim of a 'burglary'...and not a 'robbery'...I tried to explain the difference between robbery and burglary...and mens rea and intent etc....but he just couldn't grasp it...or the complexities of 'Theft Law'....

Nevermind, horses for courses, I suppose...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 23, 2006)

Valhalla said:


> ...Arcade Technician...


Kool!!!!! Another ex-arcade technician!!!! Kewl!!!!!   :thumbsup:  
So you could fix a Defender cocktail or Astro Blaster upright if it went ****-up!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## rodfran (Feb 23, 2006)

Laboratory Technologist-27 years


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 23, 2006)

I maintain USGS stream gages. 

95% of the time it's boring and routine... but whenever there's a flood, I have to go out on the bridges and measure how much water is flowing underneath. Very exciting.


My previous job was to collect fish for graduate student's research. So if a grad student needed say, ten smallmouth bass, I'd grab my "single line sampler" (fishing rod) and head to the river. That's right, I got paid $9/hour to fish all day long.


----------



## rayearth (Feb 24, 2006)

Hospitalist at a teaching hospital (though I do not teach directly). Work is never dull. I deal with quite a few life-and-death situations. I have to educate a lot of people who should know better, but I don't mind too much as I'm rather chatty. I don't post much because I like to read as much as possible.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 24, 2006)

Sound effects editor for film and television, born again Whovian, Magician and Balloon Twister, Full time Husband and Dad.(Should that be overtime...over the hill...overdone...forget it!)

My other torch is a microphone.


----------



## DrizzitT (Feb 24, 2006)

Freshman at Harvey Mudd College. Probably an engineering major of some type (well, considering we only have Biology, Physics, Chemistry, Math or Engineering as majors...). Chances are design/concept oriented. I really suck at tools. Cut myself numerous times with pocket knives/boxcutters/things you REALLY can't cut yourself with. 

Worked at a restaruant, warehouse (both family owned, warehouse by far the worst), tutoring (hey, gotta get money somehow), office assistant, and college party security guarding (Reason I got into flashlights. 3C mag too big and too freaking dim...)


----------



## NoFair (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm former army-infantry, but I have 2 majors and a master from university in biology after going sivilian. I have been working as a field biologist in addition to teaching the last few years. 
I did som consultant work for the army until three years ago, but after getting a family I've stopped doing anything except very short term stuff.

I have also worked a bit in private security, but since I'm currently in a full time jobb that pays better I can't see myself doing this any longer.

Sverre


----------



## greenLED (Mar 3, 2006)

AbnerCadaver said:


> They should make it a REQUIREMENT that LEOs have at least a bachelor's degree...



Interesting. There are several LEO with Master's degrees in our PD.


----------



## colubrid (Mar 3, 2006)

snake salesman


----------



## Radio (Mar 3, 2006)

Some day I hope to open a Home for Chronic Procrastinators but I keep putting it Off


----------



## cobra-ak (Mar 4, 2006)

Could someone please post the pic of the person cleaning up after the elephant? Me, electronics technician for the Post Office, I shine my light on the problem, scratch my head, shrug my shoulders, give everyone a quizzical dunno look, take the Out of Order sign from my back pocket, and take my official coffee break.:huh2:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 4, 2006)

cobra-ak...

That avatar reminds me of Sci-Fi Channels comercials "If"

Would be bitchin' if possible!!!


----------



## ScottyJ (Mar 5, 2006)

I bought a semi truck about a year and a half ago and have been running that around. I live in Utah.


----------



## cobra-ak (Mar 5, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> cobra-ak...
> 
> That avatar reminds me of Sci-Fi Channels comercials "If"
> 
> Would be bitchin' if possible!!!


Never saw "If". What was it about?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 5, 2006)

Stuff like :Girl drives up in a big ugly Chevy 4wd truck. Gets out and hits a remote and it shrinks into pocket size: or :man walks up to 'hit' on woman. She sprouts spines to keep him off:

That sort of "if".

If buildings could really dodge stuff, that would be "IF"!!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2006)

cobra-ak said:


> Never saw "If". What was it about?


In show biz, these are what are known as "bumpers".
They run during the commercial breaks, and in some way promote the station.
Typically, bumpers are ten seconds or less in length.


----------



## Lightraven (Mar 6, 2006)

Like all jobs, law enforcement hiring is dictated more by market forces than what an agency tries to require. 

Law enforcement entails physical risk, physical discomfort and an above average level of fitness (at least at hiring time.) There are many "character issues" that do not apply to any other job, even if any other job sent background investigators to talk to your goofy neighbors.

In the end, LEOs are jacks of all trades, master of none. Requiring an honest to goodness bachelor's degree from a four year university is surprisingly high hurdle for this line of work. For high paying federal agencies and a few of the higher paying city police departments, B.A.s are common enough, maybe 50%. Even the DEA has a difficult time getting college grads with any significant life or work experience. 

By comparison, all military officers must have a bachelor's degree.


----------



## Malfuntion (Mar 6, 2006)

I´m an auditor in Gislaved, Sweden and platoon leader (second lieutenant) in swedens national guard on my spare time.


----------



## Flotsam (Mar 6, 2006)

Physician Assistant working in general/vascular surgery in a small teaching hospital.


----------



## cobra-ak (Mar 6, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Stuff like :Girl drives up in a big ugly Chevy 4wd truck. Gets out and hits a remote and it shrinks into pocket size: or :man walks up to 'hit' on woman. She sprouts spines to keep him off:
> 
> That sort of "if".
> 
> If buildings could really dodge stuff, that would be "IF"!!!!


Gotta start watching more of the Sci-fi channel.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 6, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> In show biz, these are what are known as "bumpers".
> They run during the commercial breaks, and in some way promote the station.
> Typically, bumpers are ten seconds or less in length.



Exactly. And they're called "bumpers" or "bumps" for short because they're analogous to the bumpers on a car - they go on the front and the back of each segment and act as temporal "crumple zones" when a segment runs too long or too short.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 6, 2006)

Once and again—"unemployed and all non-void"!

Maybe I should start my own commercial painting company or be an estimator. . .


----------



## rikvee (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a live soundman, 'lighting' people always leave me in the dark so I love my torches....


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 6, 2006)

I think you'll find that all of the federal agencies require a bachelors degree, and advanced degrees are sought after for some areas. Some may even require a minimum GPA in addition to the degree itself. In some cases extensive experience with specialized skills may be substituted for education, however I'd suspect that to be the exception rather than the rule.

And you're right, local departments in large metropolitan areas may be composed of more uniformed officers who possess at least a bachelors degree.0



Lightraven said:


> For high paying federal agencies and a few of the higher paying city police departments, B.A.s are common enough, maybe 50%. Even the DEA has a difficult time getting college grads with any significant life or work experience.
> 
> By comparison, all military officers must have a bachelor's degree.


----------



## PEU (Mar 7, 2006)

Electronic Technician by High School degree, never worked in the field but I like the hobby.
I always messed with computers, if my friends ask the right way, I usually solve all their problems.

Self employed since my mother cut my allowance 

Sold an electronic device to hook up Casio Diaries to the PC since 1992, product now died, but it was highly succesfull in Argentina/Chile/Brazil

Currently my company sells maintenance welding alloys (since 1997) but Im seriously thinking on changing again.
Opened a branch in Sao Paulo/Brazil for the same alloys, but later sold it.

Now, I want to manufacture something, CNC and metal machining are my best choices, time will tell. I love to build stuff.


Pablo


----------



## Lightraven (Mar 7, 2006)

The federal government has a large number of law enforcement officers and quasi law enforcement officers. Though the better known of these agencies specifically require their criminal investigators to have a bachelor's degree--the FBI, DEA, and Secret Service, LEOs and quasi LEOs within these agencies as well as in other agencies do not.

For example, General Services Administration security police, U.S. Forestry Service police, the Secret Service Uniformed division, Customs and Border Protection inspectors, and many other uniformed federal officers.

I am not sure if Naval Criminal Investigative Service, Diplomatic Security Service, ATF, Immigration Customs Enforcement, Department of Energy, Postal Inspectors, Federal Air Marshals or the Marshals Service require a 4 year degree for their criminal investigators officially, though I'm certain that it would be difficult to obtain one of these jobs without one.


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 7, 2006)

I own and run a comic book shop for the past 10 years. I'm into guns, but since Singapore bans everything, I carry a Surefire and chew gum.


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: WHAT DOES EVERYONE DO FOR A LIVING TO SUPPORT THEIR HABITS???*



jpfaff said:


> I don't mean to be personal, but rather curious. Me for example, I work for CSX Railroad as a carmen. Where I live this is considered a high paying job. I made 70,000 last year. My family and I live a meager life. We don't have a lavish house or 2 50,000 dollar vehicles. But I find it funny in that people here can purchase $1,000 dollar watches, $300 dollar flashlights, and $400 knives like its going out of style. If I offend anybody I apologize because I am venting. Rather jealous more than anything. Because I have a champagne taste on a Budweiser budget. It sure amazes me how people can have so many hobbies which are considered high end. Is everyone here a nuclear control operator, or real estate tycoons. Lets see what everyone does for a living if you dont mind and that will let me feel better when I see the high profile professions people are involved in..
> Thanx Jason



I work for the Union Pacific Railroad as a carman as well. We aren't paid nearly that much. I believe the base wage systemwide for U.P. carmen is about $45K. I grossed $48K last year and will probably gross about $50k this year from all the overtime I've been working. This is one of the main jobs around here next to the mines and oilfield. The mines make more on average, the oilfields make about the same as us a year, except they really have to work hard for their money.


----------



## garbman (Mar 11, 2006)

Im from Athens, Greece and i work as a lights engineer in a Public Address company.


----------



## PGP (Mar 11, 2006)

I was born in Anaheim, CA. I am currently a Architectural project manager, our office mostly does tract houses, custom homes, Apt's, Condos & some commercial. I started as a print/delivery person then draftsman at one office for 5 yrs. Then started at my current office as a draftsman then ACAD operator for 16 years.

I am a father of my 2 great kids 4 & 6.

My other main hobby other then flashaholism is cars. Mainly Shelby/Dodge turbo cars from the late 80's. Put in bigger turbos, teardown the engine, trans & rebuild them. Take the cars to car shows & club events such as road racing, drag racing & autocross events. Occasianly work on other peoples cars!

Patrick


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 11, 2006)

garbman said:


> Im from Athens, Greece and i work as a lights engineer in a Public Address company.



I've never heard the term "public address company" before. Can you elaborate please?


----------



## Panzergrennie (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi there,

i`m a Master Sergeant at the German Bundeswehr.
I`m currently serving as S2 Sergeant (Troops and operational safety and intelligence) at an light armoured infantry battalion (air deployable ,not airborne


----------



## msm1018 (Dec 8, 2006)

*What is your occupation?*

This may have already been beaten to death but I I have not found it in the search catagory. So just list your occupation and a description of what you do in a typical day.
I'll start.
Tool and equipment grunt. I work for a rather large commercial contractor in the midwest
On a typical day I'll wind up cable (ext. cord, steel cable, rope, all kinds of fun cords) 
service hand tools, 6" grinders, portabands and the like. 
put together tool lists for jobs and outages (where a huge factory or refinery stops all production to work on equipment) and pick up trash on the "lawn" 
not the most glamerous job but it pays for my flashlights, truck and hunting.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 8, 2006)

Merged threads...if anyone finds others on the same subject - please let me know and I'll merge them as well. Thanks...


----------



## coontai (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Im a Nurse...
> 
> 
> A male one that is, so dont get your hopes up guys.:lolsign:
> ...


 
Yo I hear you bro. I'm also a male nursing student. My classes are 95% girls!


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm a retired Senior Radiation Protection Tech. Currently the most important thing that I do is go to rehab training three times a week (part of my recovery program from a stay of 3 months in the hospital this summer).


----------



## kinzli (Dec 9, 2006)

Currently I'm building a fast-track engineering lab at a very large networking company. In the recent past I've been doing computer forensic work and security "research". Been in this business for too long, time for something new, I think...


----------



## swampgator (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a Cardiovascular Tech. I'm the guy standing beside the Cardiologist during cardiac catheterizations, stent placements and pacemaker insertions.

I was too poor to go to Med school. Too dumb to go to Nursing school. Too smart to stay in the Army.


----------



## msm1018 (Dec 9, 2006)

toll and equipment grunt,
I maintain a warehouse full of tools, (mans ultimate playground) 
but on a side note I do also wind up cables (not fun and pick up trash)


----------



## Concept (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm an electrician/electronics trade co-ordinator. It pays the bills.


----------



## Sarratt (Dec 9, 2006)

Well , since you asked ....

I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice. I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention. I translate ethnic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award-winning operas, I manage time efficiently. Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row.
 I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing, I can pilot bicycles up severe inclines with unflagging speed, and I cook Thirty-Minute Brownies in twenty minutes. I am an expert in stucco, a veteran in love, and an outlaw in Peru.
 Using only a hoe and a large glass of water, I once single-handedly defended a small village in the Amazon Basin from a horde of ferocious army ants. I play bluegrass cello, I was scouted by the Mets, I am the subject of numerous documentaries. When I'm bored, I build large suspension bridges in my yard. I enjoy urban hang-gliding. On Wednesdays, after school, I repair electrical appliances free of charge.
 I am an abstract artist, a concrete analyst, and a ruthless bookie. Critics worldwide swoon over my original line of corduroy evening wear. I don't perspire. I am a private citizen, yet I receive fan mail. I have been caller number nine and have won the weekend passes. Last summer I toured New Jersey with a traveling centrifugal-force demonstration. I bat .400. My deft floral arrangements have earned me fame in international botany circles. Children trust me.
 I can hurl tennis rackets at small moving objects with deadly accuracy. I once read Paradise Lost, Moby ****, and David Copperfield in one day and still had time to refurbish an entire dining room that evening. I know the exact location of every food item in the supermarket. I have performed several covert operations for the CIA. I sleep once a week; when I do sleep, I sleep in a chair. While on vacation in Canada, I successfully negotiated with a group of terrorists who had seized a small bakery. The laws of physics do not apply to me.
 I balance, I weave, I dodge, I frolic, and my bills are all paid. On weekends, to let off steam, I participate in full-contact origami. Years ago I discovered the meaning of life but forgot to write it down. I have made extraordinary four course meals using only a mouli and a toaster oven. I breed prizewinning clams. I have won bullfights in San Juan, cliff-diving competitions in Sri Lanka, and spelling bees at the Kremlin. I have played Hamlet, I have performed open-heart surgery, and I have spoken with Elvis.

 But I have not yet gone to college

-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 


Not really.... The above was allegedly written as part of a college entrance application.

Not by me.


----------



## TedTheLed (Dec 9, 2006)

I taught Sarratt everything he knows.


----------



## dulridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Chronologically

Student
Shop assistant in camera shop
Lab technician in sewage works. (3 above basically concurrent)
school technician - basically getting the science teaching kit to where it was needed.
unemployed - about 18 months
missionary/teacher of chemistry (and anything else that they were short of)
student again
pastor
hospital chaplain in a psychiatric hospital for the last 17 years

Also director of an about to be wound up company that exists to teach Hebrew to tourists in Scotland (Thereby hangs a very long tale)

And p/t IT contractor - started out sorting Macs (did some helpdesk stuff for an ISP - Never again! My experience with the less well in the hospital did come in useful, but you can't give paraldehyde to "customers" over the phone  ). These days a sort of general purpose network and internet guy. My main customers are print and design outfits but current Macs are far too reliable for my income's liking...


----------



## Sarratt (Jan 9, 2007)

... Ok , perpetual student ... Open to positions 


(not that in the way that sounds)

M


----------



## aikiman44 (Jan 9, 2007)

Podiatrist


----------



## Sarratt (Jan 9, 2007)

aikiman44 said:


> Podiatrist



Is there a reason why people either hate or love feet ?
I mean, have there been studies done on feet-phobia ?

While I appreciate your work and understand it's a valuable service ..... "ewww" 

How come there isn't a "hand-oligist" ?

No snickering


----------



## Glock40 (Jan 9, 2007)

I work for a large paper company. I make about 5 million paper towels each day. Think of me next time you dry your hands with paper towels. Someone has to make em. Might as well be me.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 9, 2007)

I _THINK_ I already posted to this.... but maybe my reitteration will be funnier....

I work on (and sometimes even FIX) Pressure Washers, Steam Cleaners and other things that pump hot or cold water. This is what I have done for the vast majority of my time here on the home planet!

I have also been: a surveour HELPER.... (mostly the first one carrying the "chain" out into the freaking swamp, or being left behind to fix the truck while the others did nice DRY surveing!)

A delivery driver of cleaning goods up to and including bulk delivery of some NASTY smelling tank cleaning stuff!

A "test" driver for Shell Oil Company gasoline (where I really messed up a '95 Dodge Intrepid SE by falling asleep at the wheel - only time I've ever done that!)

Vending machine deliverer/repairer/server... 

Best man at two different weddings. One of the couples is even still married!

And I know just enough plumbing/electrical/carpentry stuff to get me in BAD trouble!!!


----------



## jayke (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm a web developer & server engineer for Emerson Communications Corp.

I'm also the operations manager at a hotel in Orlando and the network administrator for 2 resort hotels.

Joe


----------



## Elmie (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a joint venture manager for The Source By Circuit City (Intertan).


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a tester for Fenix.




I wish !!


----------



## depusm12 (Jan 10, 2007)

I did 13 1/2 yrs in the Navy, first 11 yrs as a supply tech, last 2 1/2 as a Master-at-Arms (Cop). Got out in 2002 worked for Home Depot for 3 months, got a job with the Dept of the Army Civilian Police and been a cop again ever since.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2007)

Supervisor of a telephone survey lab in a major, university medical school...but lots of other stuff before that.


----------



## cdosrun (Jan 10, 2007)

A perpetual student. I qualified in Biochemistry (after not getting into medicine), worked in IT (mainly Linux server stuff) for a year or so, converted to law (after not getting into medicine again), and now I am doing my law vocational training (LPC). After all that, I still don't know what I want to do. Testing torches for Fenix does seem to be a new part-time occupation though 

Andrew


----------



## DasRonin (Jan 10, 2007)

U.S. Army - 4 years - Electronics Instructor

Police Officer - 8 years - Field Training Officer

Deputy United States Marshal (retired 11/05) - 20+ years - Lots of really COOL stuff

Licensed Private Investigator - ? - more cool stuff


----------



## fuelblender (Jan 10, 2007)

Chemical lab technician for a petroleum additives company in Richmond, Virginia. Oil cooker - yep, I cook oil as in oxidation testing. I deal mainly with industrial oils - turbine, hydraulic, gear and transmission.

I used to be a Fuel Blender - hence, my name but I got burned out (no pun intended) after 10 years and applied for this job with the same company.

Been with this this employer for ~28 years. My, how time flies ...


----------



## Goran (Jan 11, 2007)

An administrative job in an insurance company (Generali). Hmm.. I always considered an office job something I would newer do  :laughing: 

I'll have to change it for something more (physically) active and less stressful before I start spending money on shrinks :thumbsdow  

Hmm too bad solitary lighthouses are all automatic now, that would be just about perfect.


----------



## C4LED (Jan 11, 2007)

fuelblender said:


> Chemical lab technician for a petroleum additives company in Richmond, Virginia. Oil cooker - yep, I cook oil as in oxidation testing. I deal mainly with industrial oils - turbine, hydraulic, gear and transmission.
> 
> I used to be a Fuel Blender - hence, my name but I got burned out (no pun intended) after 10 years and applied for this job with the same company.
> 
> Been with this this employer for ~28 years. My, how time flies ...




I hope all you lights are HAZMAT rated!


----------



## lix (Jan 11, 2007)

Sys Admin, part of a team babysitting ~50 Win & Solaris servers across 3 sites. Regularly use my lights whilst peering under false floors, installing components and repatching things behind racks. Also use my Victorinox Cybertool pretty often too


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jan 11, 2007)

Chip designer. Silicon chips not potato or wood chips 

Greg


----------



## meeshu (Jan 11, 2007)

Contract electrical engineering design and drafting.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Jan 11, 2007)

Former cashier at a discount clothing chain.

Presently I work as a food inspector.


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

...


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 9, 2008)

Airline Pilot. Boeing 737.


----------



## chibato (Jan 9, 2008)

Dolphin trainer.  Or at least that is what I tell the chicks.


----------



## turkdc (Jan 9, 2008)

Chiropractor.


----------



## Shreklight (Jan 9, 2008)

Full time Firefighter/EMT, part time stay at home dad with a 22 month old girl. My dept. website is cfd1710.com and I'm at station 5, if anyone's interested.


----------



## houtex (Jan 9, 2008)

Student days, nite club manager nights.Working on being a police officer.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 9, 2008)

Operating Room Nurse.


----------



## junkfms (Jan 10, 2008)

Have been - advertising paper delivery boy (highschool back in new zealand)
- house cleaner (part time )
- library user service, chase college of law library, ky (part time back in college)
- thai restaurant waiter in cincinnati, ohio(part time..decent money, met amazing people like you guys)
- restaurant co-owner
- flight operations officer
- traffic co-ordinator (ensure on time performance avoiding delays for the transit and turn around flights. basically push all units to move their *** and make the on time departure happen)
- assistant to the director of commerce and product development for a regional airline in thailand (well most of the time i get to toy with the selection of inflight entertainment products)

NOW - Flight Dispatch Duty Manager for a ground handling company in bangkok international airport, handling 23 airlines including the major ones. most of the time spending at work is to comply with the customer's ops procedure and buttering up customers and authorities (the airport managers of each airlines and the gov guys) as they demand more and constantly sending complains. 

myself i am also a father of one year old boy


----------



## adamlau (Jan 10, 2008)

Residential General Contractor :thumbsup:


----------



## dudemar (Jan 10, 2008)

Pedagogue.


----------



## verbie (Jan 10, 2008)

dudemar said:


> Pedagogue.


my goodness, who had to look this word up :ironic:

i'm a bookkeeper


----------



## dudemar (Jan 10, 2008)

verbie said:


> my goodness, who had to look this word up :ironic:



Didn't mean to scare anyone! In today's vernacular it does sound funny/strange, I suppose; it's just an old word for "teacher". I was trying to sound cool/sophisticated, but I guess it came off the wrong way. So much for taking advanced english classes.:laughing::sigh:

Dudemar


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sure i've already posted in this thread.

My MAIN job is the repair of Hot Water High Pressure washers. This makes me an Electrician, Plumber, Fabricator and Prevaricator.

I'm also the delivery guy for our company.

More and more lately I'm the phone answerer!


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 10, 2008)

I am a carman for the Union Pacific Railroad. Hope to get a foreman's job this year.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Jan 10, 2008)

I am currently a video producer creating computer animation for use in courtrooms, technology tutorials for jurys in patent cases and accident reconstruction...stuff like that. In a former life I was an electronics engineer, and engineering supervisor for a video production company.


----------



## Coop (Jan 10, 2008)

Started 2008 with a new job. I'm now an operations & maintenance engineer for an international supplier of telecommunications equipment. Basicly, I monitor and do faultfinding on cellular networks to keep them running smoothly.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 11, 2008)

postal worker (currently..). If you're ever in downtown Portland,OR..and stop by Portland State University.. you'll find me prowling Cramer Hall delivering mail on campus.Just ask for Mike.


----------



## djblank87 (Jan 11, 2008)

Former Military U.S. Air Force...

Currently Security Officer at a Hospital....

Soon to be a LEO with LVMPD...........:thumbsup:

I have a huge security/law enforcement background with training in different aspects of Anti-Terrorism. I also have been training in BJJ and Muay Thai since I was 16 years old and love (MMA) Mixed Martial Arts, I'm 27 now.


----------



## 1138 (Oct 26, 2009)

There's a huge variety of different professions on this forum. Anyone want to know what happens when we all got sent back to the dawn of civilization? Can the combined expertise (and EDC) of our members allow for a grand society to be built?

On topic... I just finished a Master's degree in engineering and am currently a research scientist at a university, advancing the evil liberal global warming conspiracy. In fact, as an undergrad I was the (uncredited) intern that did the grunt work on the sea ice extent measurements, which involved loading and unloading discs full of data, processing them and then tabulating the results. I'm currently waiting for scholarship results to see if I can be fully funded for a Ph.D. in engineering.

During my undergrad days, I also interned as an IT analyst, as an MRI imaging scientist and as a visual effects software developer.


----------



## Amandrew (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW! Its been a while for this thread. lol. Ill partisipate. I work for a company that is contracted through all the railroads to clean up train wrecks and train de-railments. I know what your thinking. How many trail wrecks are there? well if everyone knew about them the railroad wouldn't get much buisness and enviromentalists would be all over them. . I thought this would be a cake job when I first hired on lol. Just wait around for train wrecks huh? sweet. I was wrong, still an awesome job though.


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 27, 2009)

Union Electrician/Hydro Tech. for one of the local Dams in the area. Former Judo/Aikido player then dabbled into BJJ. Get to use my lights everyday (Quark neut. tact. AA2 or pd30) which is *one* of the neat things about working at a 11 unit Hydro Plant. Its pretty spooky to go into a scroll case w/ lights on high and notice the nice little leaks spewing from the head gates ( the only separation between you and the Tenn. river). Thats when I switch back to *Low*.


----------



## Fulgeo (Oct 27, 2009)

Thought I would jump in. I was a UNIX Systems Administrator for 20 years almost to the date. Then got promoted to MIS Manager for almost 5 years now. Happy Mods!


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2009)

CPA auditor


----------



## dcycleman (Oct 27, 2009)

frame to finish carpenter, remodeler too. I do anything from a finish grade set of oak stairs to roofing.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 27, 2009)

Freelance Industrial Designer. 

Main clients are in the Toy industry.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 28, 2009)

"Ammo Troop" (i.e. Ordinance) AF.

"AMMO...Killing is our business...and business is good"

IYAAYAS!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm now between gigs. No longer Pressure Washer fixer.

Now I'll be an on the road upgrader of Dish Soap and Disinfectant dispensers for SSDC.

Can't wait to get out there and get to work because A: I'll be good at it and B: We need the money BAD!


----------



## USACelt (Oct 29, 2009)

Right now I'm an office manager in an automotive shop. But I've had many hats, dishwasher, mechanic, Air Force, professional photographer. I can't decide what I want to be when I grow up, so I'm trying everything.


----------



## strinq (Oct 29, 2009)

PhD student - studying wood - so yeah i need lights in the forest.


----------



## ejot (Oct 29, 2009)

I design equipment for semiconductor wafer processing. Mainly single-sided wet etch process and tool engineering for now. 

Some of our technologies are used in LED production.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm a hydraulic engineer living in Leeds, Yorkshire UK.

The clocks have recently gone back so now dark early :laughing:


----------



## mon90ey (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm a Telecommunications Technician and Network Engineer in my real job. I'm also a part time misanthrope on the side (really depends on the mood I'm in at the moment, but it can be pretty peaceful and quiet!) :thumbsup: lovecpf


----------



## E1B (Oct 29, 2009)

*I'm a Correctional Officer, or a "COI"*

*Missouri Dept. of corrections. *


----------



## BIGLOU (Oct 29, 2009)

My first job was a Press Operator (went to a technical high school), wanted to go into LE became a Security Officer (worked mostly in hospitals) and somehow now I am a Parking Enforcement Officer in Pasadena, CA (swing shift so I get to use my flashlights quite often).


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 29, 2009)

Been mostly retired for a couple years now. Was a chemist for 33 years at an animal diagnostic lab. Am a part-time Duty Officer at a local YMCA two or three mornings a week. My wife isn't ready to let me totally retire. Besides, it gives me flashlight money.

Geoff


----------



## e_dogg (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm currently working as a software tester. But, in general I'm a database geek.


----------



## GLOCK18 (Oct 30, 2009)

I build Sound System for Distributors


----------



## steve6690 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a UK Police Officer. Current role is Armed Response / VIP Protection.


----------



## Vesper (Oct 30, 2009)

Web and database dork.


----------



## e_dogg (Oct 30, 2009)

Vesper said:


> Web and database dork.


 
Yay! I'm not the only data geek here!


----------



## leukos (Oct 31, 2009)

I created a program and purchased a home where developmentally disabled children and adults can hang out with my staff so their parents/caregivers can get a temporary break (4 hours up to 30 days).


----------



## compasillo (Oct 31, 2009)

leukos said:


> I created a program and purchased a home where developmentally disabled children and adults can hang out with my staff so their parents/caregivers can get a temporary break (4 hours up to 30 days).




That's great !

Cheer up ! :thumbsup:

I'm a former school teacher working for local goverment as technical coordinator in the Education Department.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 31, 2009)

leukos said:


> I created a program and purchased a home where developmentally disabled children and adults can hang out with my staff so their parents/caregivers can get a temporary break (4 hours up to 30 days).



That's fantastic! What a wonderful service you provide...

As for myself; I'm an IT Disaster Recovery Project Manager.


----------



## Hamilton Felix (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a Hydroelectric Operator, located in western (the wet side of) Washington State, USA.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jan 11, 2010)

My job title is assembly technician... I call myself a highly trained monkey I build industrial machinery. Electric, pnumatic, hydraulic, mechanical, and all forms of various labor.... I've done. Project manager, engineer, machinist, service technician, are also things I've had to take on for certian projects. I always tell myself... "It all pays the same"... and I love it when I get to learn new things:thumbsup: It's great when I get to use skills I learned at work, for personal uses You can't complain about a free education. Living in MI... I'm just happy to have a job:sigh:


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: ~~YOUR BACKGROUND~~*



Phaserburn said:


> Marketing manager for large US company. Also a devoted husband, and father of a 7 year old son and 1 year old daughter. My little one has developed a taste for flashlights. Literally.
> 
> We live in southern Connecticut, around 10 miles from the city of New Haven (home of Yale University) and Long Island Sound. Around 50 milies from NYC.


 
Wow! My children are now 11 and 5 years old and still love flashlights! Have I really been here this long?!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 11, 2010)

University graduate with a surveillance company. Also a general contractor.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 11, 2010)

Public Accountant.:sick2: Tax season is approaching:mecry::green:


----------



## MCFLYFYTER (Jan 12, 2010)

I am a Certified Welding Inspector, working as QA/QC for a medium sized pressure vessel manufacturer. Night shift sucks.

Edit: Thanks to this post, I am officially a Flashaholic. :twothumbs


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Have been unemployed for a little over a year. I used to do local truck driving and labor type jobs. I worked on the loading dock at the newspaper for awhile. Then I delivered concrete block for 5 years. After that I worked in delivery for a mechanical contractor for a year before being laid off. If I can qualify for state aid to go back to school I am going to try repair type work. I really regret staying in trucking, it was a huge mistake. But I am going to try something different that I do like doing and have done on the side. I enjoy flashlights alot, a horizon that I honestly did not know was there until 2006 when I discovered this place. I also like to read and have dabbled in pro audio as well but not on a pay basis, had a 5 year stint at a local church. Alot of fun but also challenging. Hopefully school will pay off quickly, we will see.


----------



## roguesw (Jan 12, 2010)

I work as an English language teacher in Tokyo. I teach both public junior high school and adults and kids in the evenings.
Working hard and saving hard for flashlights and watches.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been unemployed for 3 months now and things were not THAT good for several months before that.

I'm trying to get a job as a Hot Shot driver using my truck.

If that doesn't pan out I may become an OTR Truck Driver with one of those trucking companies that trains and gets you a license... at 50!


----------



## LightChaser (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a photographer from the Philippines. I've been lurking in these forums for a year or two, and I finally signed up a week ago. This is my first post here, and I guess one more post will make me a card-carrying flashaholic - when that next post will be, I don't know. I enjoy just reading what everybody else has to say.

I EDC a Fenix LD10, and keep a G2 in my camera bag.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Joe if you go that route send me a PM first, I may be able to save you some effort. (OTR)


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jan 13, 2010)

after a few years most people call it brainwashed, but its not if you choose to let it happen because it makes you a better person, I proudly wear the flag of the USA on my right shoulder and the stripes of the Non-Commissioned Officer Corps on my chest! I am a leader of soldiers. Although that sounds cheesy and brainwashy, thats my profession, and i mean every word.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 13, 2010)

Still a student. Was sort of a warehouse/delivery/pickups monkey last year, and now i'm helping building and repairing roofs if my neighbor needs any extra help.  

Studying logistics, but i kind of doubt i will get a job out of these. But i'm not that worried since i am quite resourceful and don't working or learning new things


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 14, 2010)

SFG2Lman said:


> after a few years most people call it brainwashed, but its not if you choose to let it happen because it makes you a better person, I proudly wear the flag of the USA on my right shoulder and the stripes of the Non-Commissioned Officer Corps on my chest! I am a leader of soldiers. Although that sounds cheesy and brainwashy, thats my profession, and i mean every word.


Not cheesy at all, an honorable profession IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Metatron (Jan 15, 2010)

retired professional soldier now working as a pest controller(yes i do husbands) money is crap but when ur married to a multi millionaire who cares


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Jan 15, 2010)

Correctional Peace Officer


----------



## MartinDWhite (Jan 16, 2010)

Computer Engineer, I write custom software for who ever wants to pay for.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 17, 2010)

Software developer.


----------



## grump (Jan 18, 2010)

Conductor for New Jersey Transit, a commuter railroad.


----------



## irlmarko (Jan 18, 2010)

Full time first responder for a large hi-tech company.


----------



## etherealshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Technical Stage Manager/Head of Stage for a London theatre.


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 18, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]* Seasonal Futures Spreads Commodity trader
Speculating using futures, gives people the freedom to do anything they want, whenever they want, from anyplace they want. *[/FONT]


----------

